# Charging system sometimes not charging?



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

This sounds normal. Loads vary and the charging system has a current sensor to adjust the battery load. Don't go changing anything until you can verify from GM technicians if you have a problem. I have a Honda that it actually shuts off the charging circuit when it see the battery fully charged. I have a scan gage and voltage will peak at about 14.2 then drop off to 12.2 until a load draws the battery voltage below 12.2 volts. I don't know what the reason is why engineers went this route. My guess is reduced load off the engine to improve fuel economy or reduce wear on the alternator.


----------



## HERKFOOT21 (Feb 20, 2016)

Well when i got the battery tested it was at 84% so it shouldn't be that low if it's lowering the charging so that it doesn't "overcharge it". It keeps going down and staying down


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is normal for a Cruze. The alternator disengages under acceleration or when unneeded to help fuel economy.

Anything above 12.1V is acceptable to the Cruze's charging system. Below that, it will keep the alternator engaged and charging away.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Run with the headlights on if it bothers you that much. That'll keep alternator voltage working.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Reminds me of the good ol days before they started doing voltmeter gauges, just an ampere gauge showing basic charge/discharge....lol.

BTW, batteries will never be at "100%" while in service. Kind of like the reason for a battery tender. It's not a battery charger, but more so a battery maintainer because it is not designed to constantly put a charge into a battery. There's technical reasons about the inner workings of a battery that require this like keeping the plates and acid conditioned properly.

So basically, like everyone else says, don't ever look at your voltmeter because it's deceiving. Or, if you see anything below 12vdc and the charge light illuminated, then start to worry.


----------

